# Felt Aero R4 Wheelset



## leeeta (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi

I have a felt F5 team issue 2010. Comes with the following wheelset

Felt AeroR4 700c 27mm deep aluminum rims with CNC machined braking surface, 24H radial front/28H 3x rear; Cr-Mo quick release skewer & Swiss SL butted 2.0 x 1.8 x 2.0mm w/ aluminum nipples.

Does anyone know how heavy or light this wheelset is? Thanks for any info.


----------



## leeeta (Mar 14, 2011)

30 views but not one reply..  . Superdave?


----------



## leeeta (Mar 14, 2011)

leeeta said:


> 30 views but not one reply..  . Superdave?


Really , is there no one that can shed some light here?


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

leeeta said:


> 30 views but not one reply..  . Superdave?



Sorry for the delay, it is a challenge sometimes to keep up with the online community and the various forum posts as well as my other responsibilities while travelling the globe.

The wheelset uses some custom hubs from Novatech that we spec our own bearings in. The front hub is 83g and the rear is 262g. The spokes and nipples are 253g +/- 6%. The rims are essentially the same as the rims used on the SRAM S27 wheels. They are listed at 480g but with extrusions the tolerance is at least 5% on mass. The one sample I have here is 484g and is drilled 32H. The QR use the steel rods, not titanium. They are 88g.

Some quick math puts the wheels right around 1650g. That is very reasonable considering the weight/cost of options on similarly priced bikes using Aksium, Fulcrum Racing7, Shimano RS10 or even RS20, and SRAM's own S27 wheelset.

If you have any other Felt specific questions, don't hesitate to follow up your posts with an email to me so I don't miss it.

Best,
-SD


----------



## leeeta (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks SuperDave..much appreciated.


----------

